# NYC Diesel Low rider



## EFHATCH1990 (Nov 29, 2009)

So here it is. We grew four NYC diesel lowryers giving nutriance on hXXp://www.house-garden.us/ there schedules perfect, I'd say, the buds were minty for lowrider plants. kinda thin but what youd expect for lowriders the high is very body high becasue of the indica dominance. The plants we grew were taller than the ones we seen in the mag which was contributed to our time we had them send under the veg light. other than that the strain will give you a heavy body height (indica dom) and smells very skunky/diesely. so if you like the indica no the couch high, this is a good lowrider. also the house-garden nutriance schedule is great for mid yield high quality on lowriders and mid out yield on reg plants. I'll post pics soon!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 29, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------

